# ICE YARN PATTERNS



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

I recently acquired some wonderful "Ice brand" yarn. Has anyone seen any patterns geared for them. I wanted to make my daughter a bolero, and not sure which yarn weight it is classified at. I haven't seen any patterns for "Ice" yarn, and they do have some beautiful stuff. thanks


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I buy a lot of Ice yarns from Turkey. They don't always specify the weight of the yarn but they DO tell you what size needles are appropriate. There should be a photograph of a strand of the yarn alongside 2 knitting needles of the appropriate size; it should be alongside the other photos of the yarn.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I am thinking about placing an order with Ice Yarns. My computer doesn't show the colors well. If you can, will you please share tips on purchasing yarn on line for both the weight, color and what to make when you receive it.
Thanks.


----------



## bencamcol1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have bought almost all the Ice baby yarns. Colors are beautiful, great yardage, washes well, very easy to order and really does arrive in 2-3 days.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I am thinking about placing an order with Ice Yarns. My computer doesn't show the colors well. If you can, will you please share tips on purchasing yarn on line for both the weight, color and what to make when you receive it.
> Thanks.


Its a shame your computer doesn't show the colours because I find the colours are always very accurate in the photos. What about trying a computer at your local library to see if you have more luck?

I must admit, I usually choose the yarn first then decide what to make with it but not always. You don't mention whether you are an experienced knitter or not, if not, maybe start with something simple and quick to knit, like a scarf, hat or bag. Choose worsted weight yarn and size 5 or 6mm needles. As I say, it should tell you on the site what yarn goes with what needles.

Let me know what you like to knit and I'm sure we can help you out with free pattern sites.


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

I also have been using Ice Yarn recently. Most patterns list the yarn weight number on them. The Ice yarns use a corresponding number, so I pick the pattern I want then find all the Ice yarn available in that weight and choose one. It works out very well.


----------



## lortuc (Jul 26, 2011)

Sharyn7245 said:


> I also have been using Ice Yarn recently. Most patterns list the yarn weight number on them. The Ice yarns use a corresponding number, so I pick the pattern I want then find all the Ice yarn available in that weight and choose one. It works out very well.


sorry to sound so dense sharyn but could you explain what you mean by yarn weight number.i've bought quite a bituof yarn from ice yarns but so far haven't found out what pattern i can knit with them..lorraine x


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't you find the postage for the Ice yarns is prohibitive I bought some yarn awhile back and the postage was 28.00 ,more than the yarn!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

They price the yarn very, very cheaply to compensate for this. I can always buy from them much cheaper than I could here, even with the postage!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheri,
I felt the same way about the postage, but after figuring out the price per skein, it is still cheaper than you can find it anywhere else. And the yarn is great.


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes the postage is high but the yarn is so inexpensive it makes up for it. I bought yarn for several projects, one was a chunky weight wool blend and one was an eyelash yarn. It ended up costing less than $3.00 per skein. I don't think that's a lot for a good yarn. And the yarn has a generous yardage. The wool blend is enough for a large size woman's sweater and ended up costing $24.00.


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

the yarn weight number is a number from 0 to 6 usually found in a pattern in the yarn requirements. All the newer patterns have it. It's a little skein of yarn with a number on it. For example #4 is a worsted weight , #1 super fine (sock, fingering, baby). The yarn I recently ordered is for a pattern from Vogue Knitting and calls for a #5 yarn. I can not afford the yarn the pattern calls for but found a yarn from Ice which matches the yarn characteristics (wool blend) I was looking for.


----------



## lortuc (Jul 26, 2011)

Sharyn7245 said:


> the yarn weight number is a number from 0 to 6 usually found in a pattern in the yarn requirements. All the newer patterns have it. It's a little skein of yarn with a number on it. For example #4 is a worsted weight , #1 super fine (sock, fingering, baby). The yarn I recently ordered is for a pattern from Vogue Knitting and calls for a #5 yarn. I can not afford the yarn the pattern calls for but found a yarn from Ice which matches the yarn characteristics (wool blend) I was looking for.


thank you for that sharyn.i'll look into that it should be very helpful lorrainerx


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

I noticed the other day on E-bay, that the shipping is lower buying from their store on there. I hope I wasn't reading wrong, but check it out.


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi. I hope you don't mind me butting in. 

I have some Ice Yarns stuff that I am having trouble finding a pattern for. The yarn I have is now discontinued; it was called something like 'Simge' and it is weight category 2, which I think is 4-ply or sport-weight. It is however also weirdly crinkled; I believe a knitter friend of mine called it 'boucle'. It looks weird knitted (I made a swatch to test tension), no neat little v-shapes in my stocking stitch, and as for counting rows, forget it! 

I am not a very experienced knitter; I am just working on my first cardigan at the moment. I found a pattern that seemed promising, but it was a top-down sweater and I couldn't grasp it.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Simge cotton makes lovely shrugs and baby clothes. The "crinkle" smooths out just enough to make an interesting texture to your stitches. The wool simge makes great cowls and hats. Give it another try. No way is a boucle yarn.


BlueTressym said:


> Hi. I hope you don't mind me butting in.
> 
> I have some Ice Yarns stuff that I am having trouble finding a pattern for. The yarn I have is now discontinued; it was called something like 'Simge' and it is weight category 2, which I think is 4-ply or sport-weight. It is however also weirdly crinkled; I believe a knitter friend of mine called it 'boucle'. It looks weird knitted (I made a swatch to test tension), no neat little v-shapes in my stocking stitch, and as for counting rows, forget it!
> 
> I am not a very experienced knitter; I am just working on my first cardigan at the moment. I found a pattern that seemed promising, but it was a top-down sweater and I couldn't grasp it.


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have that yarn too, I wish they would suggest some patterns. I did make a sweater out of the "demet wool" it was kind of the same weight, a sock weight. It turned out very lovely. My pattern used a sock weight yarn but used a larger needle than you would normally use for the weight. I liked the way it turned out. Just make sure the gauge for pattern is right, adjust needle size to make the gauge.


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

It's this stuff: http://www.iceyarns.com/simge#inc655

I have the 'blue', but the colour is quite different to the way it appears on-screen; it's actually a deep blue-teal colour. Very nice, but a pain when I tried to knit with it.

So what actually IS boucle, please? *confuzzled*


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I ordered Ice yarn two days ago and received it today.


----------



## Gabbis2 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am also looking for a pattern for a baby blanket using ICE MAGIC LIGHTS. Have 5 skeins and don't know what to do with it the # is 3 on the label that means s port weight right? help please


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I just match up the weight of Ice Yarns with a pattern for that weight. As long as I'm in gauge, that's all that matters, right? :thumbup:


----------

